# Movies



## Vastarakanuten (Nov 9, 2006)

Does anyone know of any good Korean martial arts films? I've seen plenty of Chinese and Japanese but none from Korea. Anyone?


----------



## Last Fearner (Nov 10, 2006)

The combination of "good" and "Martial Art" films is generally the contradiction here.  However, if you are looking for films that pertain to Korean Martial Art (specifically Taekwondo), you could look for ones done by Grandmaster Y.K. Kim.  He is a movie producer in Korea, with his own production company.  He is in most of the Martial Art Magazines advertising his business seminars.  I had the opportunity to attend one of his seminars once, and be his partner in a demonstration.  He made a movie called "Miami Connection."  Again, its not great, but he does Taekwondo.

I'll look further and see if I can come up with more (I know I've seen others, I just don't recall them off-hand.)

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2006)

The Best of the Best first one has some great fight scenes and was well done.


----------



## Miles (Nov 10, 2006)

"Fighter in the Wind" is a Korean movie with English subtitles.  It is loosely based on Mas Oyama's life.  It is a good story with some pretty decent martial arts.  No wires.

Miles


----------



## elder999 (Nov 10, 2006)

When Tae Kwon Do Strikes, also released as "Sting of the Dragon Masters" waaay back in 1973 was a pretty cool movie, as far as they went back in the day when they seemed to come out once a week.....Jhoon Rhee stared, and Angela Mao Ying co-starred, and it has some pretty good fight scenes.....


----------



## Vastarakanuten (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanking you kindly


----------

